# SLIDE Hinterbau Lager Wartung



## Kesaro (19. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe mein Slide AM 140 9.0 Forseason seit einigen Wochen. Ich habe eine Frage den Hinterbau betreffend.

Wie lange halten die Lager?
Sind die verbauten Lager gedichtet?
Sind Normlager verbaut, damit leicht Ersatz beschafft werden kann.
Welche Lager sind die besten?!?

Gibts sonst Verschleißteile am Hinterbau (Fahrwerk)?!?



Vielen Dank schon jetzt für eure Antworten.


----------



## Kesaro (19. März 2011)

Dieser Beitrag ist sehr intressant... betrifft aber nicht direkt die Lager

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423946&highlight=radon+knarzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (20. März 2011)

Das sind standart Industrielager, wie man sie überall bekommt.
Bei meinem Slide von 09 haben die Lager etwa 150km gehalten ^^ die wurden dann zwar ausgetauscht, aber ein Lagersitz ist schon etwas angefressen, weils ein lager ganz zerlegt hat.
Die Lager sind gedichtet.
Am Hinterbau? jo. Den Hinterbau, den Dämpüfer, Nabe, Speichen, Felge ...


----------



## Kesaro (20. März 2011)

Sind die Lager eingepresst, oder bekommt man die leicht raus?!?

Wäre es sinnvoll gleich hochwertige Lager zu verbaun... bevor ich auch den Lagersitz schrotte?!?


----------



## Joki (20. März 2011)

Ebenfalls sehr interessant zu wissen(ich habs gestern schon mal in nem anderen Thread gefragt: Drehmomente für Lagerschrauben am Hinterbau es SLIDE

Hallo,
hat von Euch Slide Besitzern schon mal jemand die Lagerschrauben nachgezogen bzw. kontrolliert?
Müssen die lose oder handfest sein....das untere Lager im Bereich der Ausfallenden ist bei mir leicht gelöst!Muß das so sein?
wer kann berichten....gibt es irgendwo eine Drehmomentangabe für die Lagerschrauben?

Mfg Joki


----------



## ml IX (20. März 2011)

Also das Hauptschwingenlager hab ich mit 12Nm und die an den Ausfallenden mit 9Nm.
Hoffe,dass das richtig ist.
Die Werte stammen von der Radonseite. Sind zwar die vom QLT, denk aber, dass man die auch übertragen kann.
Falls jemand andere Werte hat, bitte mal durchgeben.


----------



## Joki (20. März 2011)

ml IX schrieb:


> Also das Hauptschwingenlager hab ich mit 12Nm und die an den Ausfallenden mit 9Nm.
> Hoffe,dass das richtig ist.
> Die Werte stammen von der Radonseite. Sind zwar die vom QLT, denk aber, dass man die auch übertragen kann.
> Falls jemand andere Werte hat, bitte mal durchgeben.



Genau das hab ich auch gestern gelesen. Ich werde Radon nächste Woche mal kontaktieren. Hier sind ja scheinbar auch Mitarbeiter von Radon vertreten. Vielleicht könnten die eine offizielle schriftliche Angabe hier machen.

mfg Joki


----------



## ml IX (20. März 2011)

Joki schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich auch gestern gelesen. Ich werde Radon nächste Woche mal kontaktieren. Hier sind ja scheinbar auch Mitarbeiter von Radon vertreten. Vielleicht könnten die eine offizielle schriftliche Angabe hier machen.
> 
> mfg Joki




Das hab ich letzten Di. schon gemacht und warte bis heute auf eine Antwort.


----------



## donprogrammo (20. März 2011)

Die Lager sind eingepresst und dementsprechend leicht zu entfernen.

Die Schrauben dürfen auf keinen Fall lose sein, leider verwenden die entweder kein Schraubenkleber oder sehr schlechten bei der Montage.
Die 9-12NM klingen ok für die Schrauben.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (21. März 2011)

Hätte auch reges Interesse welche Lager (mit Bezeichnung) und Anzugsmomente verwendet werden.


----------



## BenniG. (22. März 2011)

Auf den großen Lagern (Verbindung zum Hauptrahmen) steht:
YES
6902 2RS

Edit: Google sagt, dass man diese Größe recht günstig bekommt. Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, welcher Hersteller was taugt..
Edit2: Wie bekommt man die alten Lager eigentlich raus?! 

Bei den kleinen Lagern (Horst Link) hab ich grad keine Lust rumzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (25. April 2011)

Hat schon irgendwer die Lagergrößen vom Hinterbau zusammen, bzw. die Anziehmomente der Schrauben?

Würde diese gerne mal kontrollieren nach einigen hundert Kilometern.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (4. Juli 2011)

Auf der Bike-Discount Homepage kann man jetzt den Lagersatz für das Slide bestellen!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a49187/lagersatz-fuer-slide-am-ed.html

Entziffern kann man:
4 Stk. 6902 2RS
2 Stk. 688 2RS oder auch 698 2RS ?

Nur die restlichen Lager kann ich nicht ablesen, vielleicht weiß wer, um welche Größe es sich handelt.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Juli 2011)

70â¬

was ist denn da kaputt... da wÃ¼rde ich mir eher im winter die mÃ¼he machen alles zu zerlegen, die lager zu vermessen und dann selber welche besorgen. wenn man eh nicht fahren kann, kann das rad auch zerlegt rumliegen.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (4. Juli 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> 70
> 
> was ist denn da kaputt... da würde ich mir eher im winter die mühe machen alles zu zerlegen, die lager zu vermessen und dann selber welche besorgen. wenn man eh nicht fahren kann, kann das rad auch zerlegt rumliegen.


 
Ich finde 70 Euro auch extrem überteuert, deswegen möchte ich den Lagersatz entschlüsseln.
Der komplette Lagersatz ist ja nicht mehr als 10 Euro wert.


----------



## BenniG. (4. Juli 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Der komplette Lagersatz ist ja nicht mehr als 10 Euro wert.



Da wär ich mir nicht sooo sicher.. Du bekommst zwar günstige Lager in den entsprechenden Größen, aber wie lang die halten ist die Frage.
Die großen Lager fürs Hauptlager kosten schon realistisch 7-10 pro Stück. Davon brauchst du allein schon 4.


----------



## donprogrammo (5. Juli 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Auf der Bike-Discount Homepage kann man jetzt den Lagersatz für das Slide bestellen!
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a49187/lagersatz-fuer-slide-am-ed.html
> 
> Entziffern kann man:
> ...



das sind, meiner erinnerung nach, 6* 688 2RS
2 Stück wo die Sitzstreben an die Schwinge kommen
und 4 am Gelenk Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe.
Ich hab die schon 2 mal alle getauscht, weil die nach jeweils einer Saison immer ziemlich rauh laufen und wirklich keine 70 Kosten. 
Schwingenlager und Hauptlager sind 6902 2RS

Ich bin mir wirklich fast sicher, dass es nur 2 größen gibt am Slide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (5. Juli 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> das sind, meiner erinnerung nach, 6* 688 2RS
> 2 Stück wo die Sitzstreben an die Schwinge kommen
> und 4 am Gelenk Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe.
> Ich hab die schon 2 mal alle getauscht, weil die nach jeweils einer Saison immer ziemlich rauh laufen und wirklich keine 70 Kosten.
> ...



Lt. dem Foto von der Homepage sind es 3 Größen, aber es wird ganz sicher einige im Forum geben, die ihre Lager schon getauscht haben.
Sind oben beim Federbein auch Wälzlager verbaut, oder handelt es sich hier um Gleitlager?

Möchte mir von einem namhaften Hersteller diese Lager besorgen, müsste ich sogar über meine Firma zum Einkaufspreis bekommen, vielleicht haben diese eine längere Lebensdauer.
Wäre interessant, welche Marke H&S im Slide verbaut.


----------



## OlHuett (18. Juli 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Wäre interessant, welche Marke H&S im Slide verbaut.


Auf der Dichtscheibe, die ich aus einem  meiner sich zerlegten Lager heraus nahm las ich _ISK_ 
also: Tante Google:  ISK Ball Bearing  sagt: ISK Ball Bearing
Und lt. der Homepage Seite _About Us_ --> kommen die aus _Indien_. (U wanta useit fora bike... noproblemsir.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Da ich jetzt bei H&S nicht 70 Tacken (für Durchlauferhitzung) dafür ausgebe, sollte wohl jedem klar sein.
Da bezahlt man, wenn man(n) im I-Net sucht, je nach Abnahmemenge dann von 2,40 - 2,00  für die Lager/Stück --> _Lagerpunkt zwischen Sattelstreben und Dämpferwippe (HorstLink)_.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (18. Juli 2011)

OlHuett schrieb:


> Auf der Dichtscheibe, die ich aus einem  meiner sich zerlegten Lager heraus nahm las ich _ISK_
> also: Tante Google:  ISK Ball Bearing  sagt: ISK Ball Bearing
> Und lt. der Homepage Seite _About Us_ --> kommen die aus _Indien_. (U wanta useit fora bike... noproblemsir.)
> 
> ...



Super, danke für die Info.
70 Euro für den Lagersatz finde ich ziemlich überzogen.
Weißt du vielleicht noch welche Lagergrößen verbaut sind?
Bis jetzt ist nur die Lagergröße 688 2RS und 6902 RS bekannt, die dritte Größe ist noch unbekannt.

Vielleicht kannst du uns die 3. Baugröße bekanntgeben.


----------



## donprogrammo (19. Juli 2011)

Dann wiederhole ich mich mal:
Das sind nur 2 verschiedene. Keine Ahnung warum beim Bike Discount 2 der 6 kleinen Lager größer abgebildet sind


----------



## hypocrisy76 (19. Juli 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Dann wiederhole ich mich mal:
> Das sind nur 2 verschiedene. Keine Ahnung warum beim Bike Discount 2 der 6 kleinen Lager größer abgebildet sind


 
Also, dann sind das wirklich nur 2 Größen:
Dann werde ich mir mal über die Firma 2 Sätze besorgen.

Danke!


----------



## dirtydevil1 (23. Juli 2011)

SKF, FAG und INA sind die 3 großen Hersteller bei Standardlagern und diese halten auch.
Radon hat da zwar Standardlager verbaut aber trotzdem ungewöhnliche Standardlager die nicht unbedingt überall verfügbar sind und auch ziemlich teuer sind im Vergleich. 

Sind die Drehmomente jetzt richtig mit 12 und 9 Nm weiß schon jemand etwas? Die Schrauben an meinem neuen Slide AM sind komplett locker.


----------



## dirtydevil1 (25. Juli 2011)

Ich hab gerade mit Radon telefoniert: 
- Kettenstrebe 10Nm
- Hauptlager 12Nm (die mit dem 6er Inbus)
- Sattelstreben 8Nm

Das knacken meines Hinterbaus wurde durch das Anziehen der Schrauben nicht behoben, aber WD40 hat geholfen.


----------



## donprogrammo (25. Juli 2011)

Du weißt schon, dass ein Reinigungsmittel wie WD40 weder an Lagern noch an Kette usw. etwas als Schmiermittelersatz zu suchen hat. oder?
An Lagern gilt immer: Fetten was das Zeug hält! Das lößt auch alle knack Probleme.


----------



## dirtydevil1 (25. Juli 2011)

ja weiß ich. In das Lager kommt WD40 sowieso nicht, es sind 2RS Lager sprich sie sind Dicht (zumindest solange sie noch neu sind und davon gehe ich nach einer Woche und 3 Ausfahrten aus). 
Das knacken kam wohl davon, dass Metall an Metall gerieben hat und durch das WD40 ist das nun behoben.


----------



## BenniG. (25. Juli 2011)

Wenns Knacken wiederkommt mal hier reinschauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423946

Ganz wegbekommen hab ichs aber nie..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtydevil1 (25. Juli 2011)

das hab ich schon gecheckt, aber sieht nicht danach aus. 
Ich hab es jetzt nicht zerlegt, weil ich grad in meiner Werkstatt den Boden frisch gestrichen hab und auch zu faul war, denn die Stellen sehen eig. so aus als wären sie weit ausgespart 
Falls ich es nicht weg bekomm wird sich der Radon Service damit beschäftigen müssen, schließlich hab ich ein neues bike gekauft.


----------



## OlHuett (2. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem ich jetzt die Lager am Slide ausgetauscht habe  kann ich einfach nur sagen, das es ein völlig neues (weil schon lange nicht mehr so erlebtes) Fahrgefühl ist.
Der Wechsel der Lager lohnt sich jedenfalls, auch wenn sich der Ausbau einfacher gestaltet als der Einbau. Was mich jedoch verwundert ist die Empfehlung von Radon auf der Bike-Discount Seite 


> Das Lager sollte mit hochfester Schraubensicherung o.ä. eingeklebt werden, um einen dauerhaft guten Sitz zu gewährleisten.


denn selbst mit Lager aus der Tiefkühlung und Hinterbau aus dem Backofen, ließen sich die Lager nur mit "verhältnismäßiger Überzeugung" (Kunststoffhammer plus Durchschlag in passender Größe) montieren.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (2. August 2011)

OlHuett schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach dem ich jetzt die Lager am Slide ausgetauscht habe  kann ich einfach nur sagen, das es ein völlig neues (weil schon lange nicht mehr so erlebtes) Fahrgefühl ist.
> Der Wechsel der Lager lohnt sich jedenfalls, auch wenn sich der Ausbau einfacher gestaltet als der Einbau. Was mich jedoch verwundert ist die Empfehlung von Radon auf der Bike-Discount Seite
> denn selbst mit Lager aus der Tiefkühlung und Hinterbau aus dem Backofen, ließen sich die Lager nur mit "verhältnismäßiger Überzeugung" (Kunststoffhammer plus Durchschlag in passender Größe) montieren.


 
Kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ein neu gelagerter Hinterbau wieder Freude macht.

Wieviele Kilometer bist du den mit dem Originallagersatz gefahren bis die hinnüber waren?
Und sind wirklich nur diese zwei Größen verbaut? (688 2RS und 6902 RS)

Danke!
Manfred


----------



## OlHuett (2. August 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ein neu gelagerter Hinterbau wieder Freude macht.







hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Wieviele Kilometer bist du den mit dem Originallagersatz gefahren bis die hinnüber waren?


Da ich nicht der Viel-Fahrer bin, gehöre aber zu der <0,1t Klasse, ca. ~1200km.  Wobei ich das nicht unbedingt an den _km_ messen würde, denn auch wenn es ein AM ist, habe ich es rangenommen. (Was mich dann wieder zum schmunzeln bewegt ist das der gleiche Lagersatz fürs AM wie fürs ED ist ).



hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Und sind wirklich nur diese zwei Größen verbaut? (688 2RS und 6902 RS)


Kann ich Dir definitiv bestätigen, HorstLink<->Wippe(also die Sattelstreben) insges. 6x 688 2RS,
Hauptlagerung Wippe 2x 6902 2RS.
Die unteren Schwingenlager im Bereich Tretlager habe ich nicht gewechselt. 
Gestern habe ich dann noch den Dämpfer ausgebaut und dessen Lagerung gereinigt, überprüft und gefettet, wieder zusammengesetzt und eingebaut. Bei dieser ganzen Aktion fiel mir jedoch auf das die (Steck-)Achse der oberen Dämpferaufnahme Laufspuren (Pitting) aufwies. Nicht unbedingt schön, weil es aussah als wenn es durch einen Fremdkörper verursacht wäre (also nicht das normal fressen wegen Schmierstoffmangel, der sah auch aus als hätte er es dringend nötig da heraus zu kommen)


----------



## donprogrammo (2. August 2011)

Ohohoh, das macht man doch nicht mit nem Hammer, wenn die ein bischen verkanntet sind haust du dir die doch schon vor der ersten nutzung kaputt. Die solltest du mit ner entsprechenden Vorrichtung einpressen.
Nein, das kostet nciht viel Geld, denn mit ner passenden Schrube und großen Unterlegscheiben geht das auch ganz gut, wenn man vorsichtig ist.

Einkleben würde ich die auf keinen Fall, sondern mit etwas Fett bestreichen und die Schraube einkleben, denn die gehen ja wirklich gern verlohren.


----------



## OlHuett (2. August 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Ohohoh, das macht man doch nicht mit nem Hammer, wenn die ein bischen verkanntet sind haust du dir die doch schon vor der ersten nutzung kaputt. Die solltest du mit ner entsprechenden Vorrichtung einpressen.
> Nein, das kostet nciht viel Geld, denn mit ner passenden Schrube und großen Unterlegscheiben geht das auch ganz gut, *wenn* man vorsichtig ist.


Next time  (Werkzeug ging auf den Aussenring des Lagers)
zum Hammer: http://www.zujeddeloh.de/produkte/werkzeuge_&_zubehoer/haemmer_--232/kunststoffhammer--_1447.html




donprogrammo schrieb:


> Einkleben würde ich die auf keinen Fall, sondern mit etwas Fett  bestreichen und die Schraube einkleben, denn die gehen ja wirklich gern  verlohren.


Schrauben habe ich auch mit Schraubensicherungslack (_Mittelfest_) sowie Drehmomentschlüssel eingesetzt/festgezogen.


----------



## dirtydevil1 (4. August 2011)

Wenn man mit dem Hammer auf den Außen bzw. Innenring klopft passiert nix, wichtig ist immer darauf zu achten, dass keine Kräfte auf den Käfig der Kugel wirken sondern nur auf den Ring (Buchse => Außenring, Welle=> Innenring).
Das einkleben hat schon seine Begründung, ein eingeklebtes Lager kann nicht mehr wackeln(das ist mit Sicherheit keine Presspassung) und auch 0,01mm Spiel wirken sich aus in der Steifigkeit, das kann man ganz gut an einem Pressluftschleifer (Dremel) feststellen wenn man einen groben Frässtift einsetzt rattert er sich zu tode und die Zähne brechen sofort aus. Zerlegt man die Dremel klebt nur das vordere Lager der Welle ein ist der Fräser stabil und hat eine normale Standzeit. Das selbe passiert im Hinterbau, der Hinterbau hat Spiel (auch ein neues Lager hat ein beachtliches Spiel) und der Hinterbau "wackelt" (Hebelwirkung durch die Länge der Streben) und das wird eben durch den Kleber unterbunden.
Ich hoffe ich konnte es gut erklären, wenigstens für die Maschinenbauer hier


----------



## gibb3n (5. August 2011)

Und wenn man das Lager dann ausgeschlagen ist schaut man in die RÃ¶hre ? 
Also was ich gerne wissen wÃ¼rde, welche Lager soll man den genau austauschen? ihr verwendet alle so schÃ¶ne namen wie Hauptlager oder so, damit kann ich nix anfangen =) Kann jemand auf einem Bild vom Slide in paint mal schnell paar rote Pfeile einmalen?

â¬dit: Wo gibts den hochwertige lager? man kann ja einiges googeln aus total verschiedenen Preiskategorien. WÃ¼rde ungerne Schindluder bestellen


----------



## dirtydevil1 (6. August 2011)

warum schaut man in die Röhre wenns ausgeschlagen ist? Solange es nicht gebrochen ist und auseinander fällt ist alles kein Problem und falls es mal auseinanderfällt muss halt die Dremel her halten und das Lager schlitzen und amschließend mit nem Meißel "gesprengt" werden

Hauptlager = die großen Lager

SKF, FAG und INA (Tochterfirma FAG) sind die großen und guten Hersteller. Ich bestelle oft bei Mercateo (nur für Kunden mit einer Gewerbeanmeldung, Branche egal) oder eben beim Lagerhändler wie z.B. Reiff technische Produkte (extrem schnelle Lieferung, großes Lager und günstig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (9. Oktober 2011)

Also hab ich das richtig verstanden mit den Drehmomentangaben für den Hinterbau:
Hauptlager 12 Nm, Kettenstrebe 10 Nm und die restlichen Lager mit 8 Nm !

MfG


----------



## Xillber (15. Oktober 2011)

Habe mal die Angaben aus diesen Beitrag, zu Blatt gebracht, die mit  12Nm bin ich mir nicht, ganz Sicher ob das Stimmt !!

Werde mal eine Liste erstellen mit allen Nm Angaben. Fürs Slide.. 160 ED






So habe meine Lager am Kpl Hinterbau gewechselt: Hier die Lager Bezeichnungen fürs 160 ED

*61902-2RS1   4Stück
688-2RS		  6Stück *


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Oktober 2011)

Also die Hauptlager haben 12 Nm die anderen 8 Nm und die Kettenstreben nur 6 Nm, so waren die Lager ca. eingestellt, als ich das Rad bekommen hab !


----------



## silverdiver (20. Oktober 2011)

Xillber schrieb:


> Habe mal die Angaben aus diesen Beitrag, zu Blatt gebracht, die mit  12Nm bin ich mir nicht, ganz Sicher ob das Stimmt !!
> 
> Werde mal eine Liste erstellen mit allen Nm Angaben. Fürs Slide.. 160 ED




Das blaue Teil über deinem Fox RP? Hersteller? Wer? Wo? Was? Warum?
Ich will das.


----------



## Themeankitty (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ein Dämpferschutz, ich hab mir diesen hier gekauft: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/a12011/shockguard-bbp-30-federbeinschutz.html


----------



## Xillber (21. Oktober 2011)

Der ist von 
*SPEED STUFF der Schutz.
*
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradzubeh...pferschutz-rear-boot-air-blaugruen/15579.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (24. Januar 2012)

Einige Hersteller bzw. Onlineverkäufer weisen extra darauf hin, dass die Lager aus Edelstahl bzw. rostfrei sind, z.B. hier:
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p1745_Rillenkugellager-SS-688-2RS-Niro-.html&XTCsid=rqi7h369mdfk6ecnb4q1gjrpi4
oder hier:
http://kugellagershop-duesseldorf.de/shop/article_1835/61902-2RS-_-6902-2RS-Rostfrei.html?pse=apq
Sind diese Lager eher zu bevorzugen oder sind die SKF-Lager oder ähnliche Lager ebenfalls aus Edelstahl bzw. rostfrei?

Gruß 78


----------



## kwark (24. Januar 2012)

Edelstahl hat nix mit Rostfrei zu tun, jeder gehärtete Stahl rostet irgendwann. Solange die Lager geschmiert sind oxidiert da auch nix.


----------



## Bench (24. Januar 2012)

[klugscheiss]
eigentlich doch. das vorwort "edel" bezeichnet extrem reaktionsträge stoffe. vlg Edelgase.
von daher ist Edelstahl ein Stahl der so legiert ist dass er nicht mit luftsauerstoff reagiert (also nicht rostet)
Ein Edelstahl hat nichts mit härten zu tun. Härten kann man jeden Stahl.
[/klugscheiss]


----------



## kwark (24. Januar 2012)

Zurückklugscheiss: 

Edelstahl (nach EN 10020) ist eine Bezeichnung für legierte oder unlegierte Stähle mit besonderem Reinheitsgrad, zum Beispiel Stähle, deren Schwefel- und Phosphorgehalt (sogenannte Eisenbegleiter) 0,025 % nicht überschreitet.


----------



## siebenacht (25. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten, aber was heißt das denn nu?

Soll ick auf das Merkmal "rostfrei" achten oder eher darauf, ob es Lager von Qualitätsherstellern sind (wie SKF)?

Im Übrigen wurde im letzten Link darauf hingewiesen, dass das Lager "aus rostfreien Edelstahl" ist.


----------



## kwark (25. Januar 2012)

Ich würde das "je nach Geldbeutel" entscheiden, glaube aber nicht das teurere Lager für diesen Zweck "besser" sind. Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall das viel Fett in den Lagern ist.


----------



## Bench (26. Januar 2012)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall Qualitätslager kaufen.

Hab mal vor Jahren an meinen Rollerblades günstige Kugellager aus wasweißichland gekauft. die haben 2 Wochen gehalten


----------



## dirtydevil1 (30. Januar 2012)

kwark schrieb:


> Zurückklugscheiss:
> 
> Edelstahl (nach EN 10020) ist eine Bezeichnung für legierte oder unlegierte Stähle mit besonderem Reinheitsgrad, zum Beispiel Stähle, deren Schwefel- und Phosphorgehalt (sogenannte Eisenbegleiter) 0,025 % nicht überschreitet.



Genau das heißt es!
Stahl ist ab einem Chromgehalt von 12% Korrossionsbeständig an der Luft es gibt viele weiter Stahlsorten die "nicht rosten" (rost ist hier umgangssprachlich und eig. falsch) nur weil es ein Edelstahl ist heißt es aber noch lange nicht, dass er nicht rostet. 
Welche Lager man kaufen soll habe ich oben schon gepostet dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, alle anderen Hersteller sind nicht üblich bei solchen 0-8-15 Lagern was nicht heißt sie taugen nichts aber mit den 3 großen bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## romanb7 (2. Februar 2012)

Xillber schrieb:


> Habe mal die Angaben aus diesen Beitrag, zu Blatt gebracht, die mit  12Nm bin ich mir nicht, ganz Sicher ob das Stimmt !!
> 
> Werde mal eine Liste erstellen mit allen Nm Angaben. Fürs Slide.. 160 ED



Stimmen die Angaben?
Trifft das auch auf die 2011 Slide AM 140 zu?


----------



## Xillber (2. Februar 2012)

Auf der Seite von Radon steht Hauptschwingenlager 12Nm alle andern [QLT TEAM 9Nm] und [QLT RACE 8Nm] .. Jeder sagt was anderes !!! Was stimmt denn nun ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (2. Februar 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Also die Hauptlager haben 12 Nm die anderen 8 Nm und die Kettenstreben nur 6 Nm, so waren die Lager ca. eingestellt, als ich das Rad bekommen hab !




Ich denke das dies passen müsste !


----------



## dirtydevil1 (3. Februar 2012)

ich habe ein 2011er AM und habe diese ANgaben bekommen (wie es auf SEite 1 steht):
"Ich hab gerade mit Radon telefoniert:
- Kettenstrebe 10Nm
- Hauptlager 12Nm (die mit dem 6er Inbus)
- Sattelstreben 8Nm"

Die Angaben auf dem Foto sind richtig, auch die 12Nm mit dem Fragezeichen.


----------



## romanb7 (7. August 2012)

Also, fassen wir zusammen:

6x 688 2RS
4x 690 2RS 

Ist das richtig?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OlHuett (7. August 2012)

siehe Post17
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8489943&postcount=17

688 2RS &
6902 2RS


----------



## RockenBiker (21. August 2012)

Hallo,

die Beiträge sind allesamt sehr interessant und hilfreich, aber hat jemand Erfahrung wenn der Lagersitz durch ein defektes Lager bereits defekt ist.
Bekommt man Teile für den Hinterbau?
Vielleicht ist jemand unter euch der diese Problem auch hat.

Grüße


----------



## OlHuett (22. August 2012)

Könntest Du _*wenn der Lagersitz durch ein defektes Lager bereits defekt ist*_ vielleicht näher umschreiben!?
Ist bei Dir der Lagersitz ausgeschlagen/gerissen oder sonst etwas? Sind Spuren von evtl. sich mitdrehendem Aussenring des Lagers erkennbar?
Gebe uns nähere/weitere Info. 
Natürlich wäre auch interessant wo (also an welcher Stelle) es zu Ausfallerscheinungen kommt/kam.

Wie ich meine Lager getauscht habe, hatte ich in den Lagersitzen die Bearbeitungsspuren erkennen, sowie Restspan der nicht zu 100% entfernt wurde feststellen können. Den Restspan habe ich entfernt, den Rest habe ich so belassen.


----------



## RockenBiker (22. August 2012)

richtig, war etwas blöd umschrieben, also hab heute noch mal den Lagersitz inspiziert, einseitig ausgeschlagen trifft es wohl richtig.
Wenn ich dennoch neue Lager einsetzen kann müssen die auch eingeklebt und zusätzlich gefettet werden?


Grüße


----------



## Primsbiker (24. August 2012)

Hallo an meinem Slide AM 7.0 Modell 2011 sind nun auch die Lager fällig......haben aber über ein Jahr gehalten......

Hat denn mittlerweile jemand die genauen Lagerbezeichnungen bzw. Größen herausgefunden und kann mir sagen welche es sind.....

L.G


----------



## Themeankitty (24. August 2012)

Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8489943&postcount=17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevinphillip (25. August 2012)

hallo ,habt ihr die lager eingeklebt oder nicht ... ??? kann mir das nit so richtig vorstellen das die geklebt werden müssen .. mfg


----------



## RockenBiker (27. August 2012)

Also habe heute meine Lager der Sitzstrebe gewechselt, ging ganz easy.
Leicht erwärmen (mit Heißluftgebläse) kurzer Schlag auf den Außenring, Achtung die Lager können nur Außen ausgetrieben werden da innen ein Bund ist, fallen praktisch von allein raus.
Und ja, ich habe die neuen Lager eingeklebt (Loctide mittelfest), dann mittels Schraubstock eingedrückt, den Rest mit einem Dorn und leichten Schlägen wiederum auf den Außenring.
Sitzen perfekt
Gesamt benötigte Zeit: ca. 15 min.

Grüße


----------



## Primsbiker (4. September 2012)

Habe heute den Lagersatz für mein Slide bekommen 

Original SKF komplett für knapp 20 Euro..............


----------



## filiale (4. September 2012)

Und woher ? Wieso gibts Du nicht gleich die Quelle an ?


----------



## kevinphillip (5. September 2012)

Weil es die überall zukaufen gibt......


----------



## Primsbiker (5. September 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Und woher ? Wieso gibts Du nicht gleich die Quelle an ?



Versuch es vielleicht mal bei ebay.............

oder.............. ekugellager.de........

oder.............. kugellager-express.de.............

oder hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150391010612...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1495wt_1186

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150373058258...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1531wt_1186

Da findest du ganz sicher was ...................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. September 2012)

Prima, Danke für die Info.


----------



## siebenacht (6. September 2012)

Die Rede war aber von SKF und das steht da nirgendwo, oder?

Ein kompletter Lagersatz von SKF fÃ¼r 20 â¬ wÃ¤re schon wirklich ein SchnÃ¤ppchen. Schon bei SKF-vergleichbarer QualitÃ¤t wÃ¼rde man mehr als das doppelte Zahlen.

So ganz billige Lager wÃ¼rde ich nicht nehmen, da kann gleich die alten drinlassen.

GruÃ 78


----------



## wuttel (6. September 2012)

Für 20  ein SKF Lagersatz würde ich auch gerne mal sehen. 

Das günstigste 628/8-2RS1 SKF Lager was ich gefunden habe kostet alleine schon 7:
http://compare.ebay.de/like/140764198283?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## kevinphillip (13. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen ,also skf die 688 kosten das stÅ¯ck 15 euro ....ein billiges das stÃ¼ck 10 euro........das ist ja viel teurer als bei h und s wiegesagt nur die 688 davon braucht man 6 stÃ¼ck........hat jemand eine bestellnummer von einem lager.mfg werner


----------



## wuttel (13. September 2012)

Hallo kevinphilipp,

das stimmt so nicht, hier z.B. 688 2RS in gÃ¼nstig (ca. 1â¬ pro StÃ¼ck, nur eben noname):
http://shop.in-racing.de/index.php?page=product&info=317?refID=32

Preislich liegt das andere bei ca. 1,5â¬ vom NoName Hersteller.
Von SKF kostet das ganze 2x 10â¬ und 6x 8â¬ das StÃ¼ck (gÃ¼nstigstes von mir gefundene SKF Angebot).


----------



## kevinphillip (13. September 2012)

Gut Lukas danke die 8 Eu für skf wäre ja ok 
Danke dir


----------



## dirtydevil1 (13. September 2012)

688 2RS EZO Lager bekomm ich fÃ¼r 5,90 â¬ und 61902 2RS von SKF fÃ¼r 8,42 â¬ Netto bei Reiff technische Produkte. 
EZO ist vergleichbar mit SKF


----------



## kevinphillip (14. September 2012)

Dirtydevil,habe mal bei reif auf der Seite geguckt da finde ich das ezo Lager gar nicht..
MfG werner


----------



## dirtydevil1 (17. September 2012)

mach ne Anfrage bei denen ...


----------



## filiale (20. September 2012)

Kann mir mal bitte einer verraten, wie diese blöde Schraube herauszubekommen ist ? Leider dreht sie sich nicht sauber (hakelt ein wenig).Ich habe versucht die Schraube herauszudrücken, keine Chance.Ich habe die Schraube vorsichtig erwärmt (Feuerzeug), läßt sich aber immer noch nicht herausdrücken.
Jemand eine Idee ?
Auf der anderen Seite läßt sich die Schraube sanft und einwandfrei drehen (aber auch nicht herausdrücken).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (21. September 2012)

Da klemmt bestimmt die Unterlegscheibe. Mach einfach mal WD40 oder Brunox drauf und lass es ein paar Minuten einwirken. Dann müsste die Unterlegscheibe bewegbar sein. Hatte am Horstlink ein ähnliches Problem. Wenn sich die Schraube kaum drehen lässt, ist der Lagerwechsel auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, weil sich da das Lager befindet.
Viel Erfolg!
Gruß 78


----------



## filiale (22. September 2012)

Die Schraube ist noch immer nicht draußen, es sieht so aus dass bei der Montage Sicherungslack zwischen Schrauben und Kugellager gekommen ist. Ich werde in den kalten Tagen im Winter den kompletten Hinterbau demontieren und warten, dann hat man mehr Möglichkeiten als bei montiertem Rad. Für die wenigen Fahrten die ich bei den kalten Temperaturen noch mache ist das ok.


----------



## filiale (23. September 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild als Beweis für das große Lager am Slide AM 140, Bj. 2012. Ein 6902RS (für alle die unsicher sind). Die kleinen Lager fotografiere ich erst im Winter wenn ich mal alles zerlege und pflege.


----------



## LukasN89 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich hab eine Frage bezüglich meines Slides. Ist ein Slide AM 140 2010, und seit kurzem gibt es seltsame Knack und Knarzgeräusche von sich, die ich nicht zuordnen kann. Hab den Hinterbau mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen und wie sich herraustellt is dieses Lager ausgeschlagen (sry keinen Plan wie das heißt). Es hat ein Spiel und ich nehme an das das auch die Ursache für die Geräusche ist? Lager krieg ich beim hs oder soll ich wo anders welche besorgen?
Danke für eure Hilfe.


MfG,
Lukas


----------



## wuttel (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Lukas,

hier im Thread findest du die Bezeichnung des Lager (etw. weiter oben glaube ich). Somit kannst du dir es einfach in irgendwo besorgen. Ich würde aber gleich alle oder zumindestens beide oben am Hinterbau wechseln. Wenn eins kaputt ist, wirds bei den anderen auch nichtmehr lange dauern 

Also am besten googlen, günstigen Anbieter suchen, aber trozdem auf Markenhersteller wie SKF o.a. achten!


----------



## OlHuett (23. Oktober 2012)

LukasN89 schrieb:


> Lager krieg ich beim hs oder soll ich wo anders welche besorgen?


Wenn Du Deinem Geld nicht böse bist!  siehe nachfolgende Links
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8485349&postcount=14

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8533738&postcount=20

ansonsten weiter hier im Thread ist eignetlich alles zu finden.


----------



## kevinphillip (23. Oktober 2012)

Guten morgen ,688  2 rs gibt es von skf nicht ,hat jemand die bemaßung des lagers ,oder die skf bezeichnung ...?? Mfg werner


----------



## kevinphillip (23. Oktober 2012)

Das  vergleichbare skf 628 ist 1 mm breiter... paßt das trotzdem?????


----------



## spir6s (23. Oktober 2012)

Bei SKF ist die Bezeichnung 628/8-2RS1
Und für die anderen 61902-2RS1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevinphillip (23. Oktober 2012)

Roger danke dir..mfg werner


----------



## LukasN89 (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die rasche Hilfe Leute!!
Hab die Lager schon, mein Bruder hatte noch welche von seinem Schraubensatz übrig.
Ich hoff das Knartzen is dann weg ... :/

MfG,
Lukas


----------



## Mistkerl (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich grade den Thread nochmal aus. Wie habt ihr die Lager aus den Rahmenteilen entfernt? Reicht erwärmen? Heißluftföhn oä? Ich habe den Hinterbau gestern demontiert aber die Lager nicht rausbekommen.

EDIT: Die Hauptlager an der Schwinge habe ich rausbekommen. Die anderen Lager bekomme ich einfach nicht gelöst. Gibt es da nicht ne Art Werkzeug für?

vg
jens


----------



## siebenacht (22. Mai 2013)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich grade den Thread nochmal aus. Wie habt ihr die Lager aus den Rahmenteilen entfernt? Reicht erwärmen? Heißluftföhn oä? Ich habe den Hinterbau gestern demontiert aber die Lager nicht rausbekommen.
> 
> ...



Jo kiekste hier:AW: Slide AM Knacken am/um/im Unterrohr
Und hier die aktuellen Links zum Werkzeug:
RRP-Rapid-Racer-Products-Lager-Ein-und-Auspresswerkzeug
RRP-Rapid-Racer-Products-Adapterkits-fuer-Lagerpresse

Viel Erfolg
Gruß 78


----------



## yoger83 (7. Februar 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich diese grünen Schrauben/Bolzen am Hinterbau herbekomme? Sind die Schrauben/Bolzen OEM-Teile von Radon oder sind das ganz gewöhnliche Norm Schrauben/Bolzen.


----------



## OliverKaa (11. Februar 2014)

Hi zusammen,
sind die Lager für den Hinterbau beim Slide 150 die selben wie beim 140iger?
Welche Lager verbaut Ihr?
Danke & Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (8. November 2014)

Aus aktuellem Anlass, möchte ich von meinen Erfahrungen beim Lagerwechsel am AM140 berichten. 

Ich hab das Bike in 2011 gekauft und bin es inzwischen die vierte Saison gefahren. Nach der zweiten und der dritten Saison habe ich das Bike jeweils komplett zerlegt, im eingebauten Zustand wurden die Abdeckscheiben von den Lagern entfernt und die Lager gespült und mit frischem Fett befüllt. Dieses Jahr musste ich dabei leider feststellen, dass die Lager komplett fertig waren. Aus meiner Sicht ist das trotzdem keine schlechte Bilanz! 

Als Ersatz habe nicht auf Billigware aus Fernost zurück gegriffen sondern ich habe dem Rad 10stk. Markenlager von SKF spendiert. Eigentlich nur um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen habe ich die Lager vor dem Verbau trotzdem geöffnet... Mit Entsetzen musste ich feststellen, dass da jeweils nur ein paar Tropfen Fett eingespritzt waren... In dem Zuständ hätten die Lager vermutlich gerade mal eine Saison überlebt...

Ich kann jedem nur raten egal ob Markenlager oder nicht, öffnet vor dem Verbau die Lager und presst soviel Fett rein wie ihr nur rein bekommt!!!


----------



## filiale (8. November 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass, möchte ich von meinen Erfahrungen beim Lagerwechsel am AM140 berichten.
> 
> Ich hab das Bike in 2011 gekauft und bin es inzwischen die vierte Saison gefahren. Nach der zweiten und der dritten Saison habe ich das Bike jeweils komplett zerlegt, im eingebauten Zustand wurden die Abdeckscheiben von den Lagern entfernt und die Lager gespült und mit frischem Fett befüllt. Dieses Jahr musste ich dabei leider feststellen, dass die Lager komplett fertig waren. Aus meiner Sicht ist das trotzdem keine schlechte Bilanz!
> 
> ...



Das ist ein allgemeines Problem aller Hersteller von Lagern. Anbei ein link meiner Erfahrungen die sich mit Deinen decken. Da wird an Fett gespart und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der Rost die Lager frißt. Also schön dick einfetten.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-nerve-al-29.603287/page-137


----------



## filiale (8. November 2014)

Das Gleiche habe ich bei ALLEN Lagern am Bike durchgeführt, auch Steuerrohr. Somit sollte dies länger halten und ein möglicher Defekt und Austausch in weite Ferne rücken.


----------



## duc-mo (8. November 2014)

Das Problem liegt vermutlich darin, dass alle Kugellager für mehr oder weniger hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt sind und dabei "überflüssiges" Fett aus dem Lager herrausgeschleudert werden würde. Die Hersteller füllen deshalb vermutlich wirklich nur soviel ein wie bei Nenndrehzahl auch drin bleibt...

Am Hinterbau gibt es dagegen nur Winkelbewegungen von ein paar Grad, dafür sind die Stoßbelastungen und Schmutzeinwirkungen enorm...

Solang es für diese Art der Beanspruchung keine mehrfach gedichteten Rillenlager gibt, müssen wir uns wohl damit abfinden, dass man vor dem Einbau noch mal ran muss...

Ich wollte eigentlich auch nur auf die Situation aufmerksam machen. Im Netz ließt man häufig, dass man die Abdeckscheiben bei "wartungsfreien" Lagern gar nicht öffnen "darf"... Wer sich daran hält der wird an den Lagern am Hinterbau vermutlich nicht lang Freude haben, egal wie teuer sie waren!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (10. November 2014)

Hi duc-mo,
hast du evtl. eine gute Adresse für die SKF-Lager ?
an meinem Slide 2012 wären auch alle Lager fällig, auch in den Laufrädern, 
aber ich will noch irgendwie durch den Herbst/Winter mit denen.


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2014)

Hi,
wie bekommt ihr die AbdecksScheiben zerstörungsfrei ab?
Danke


----------



## Derivator22 (10. November 2014)

Teppichmesser; Stecknadel usw.; dann adäquat hebeln.


----------



## filiale (10. November 2014)

Mit ner Nadel gehen die ganz leicht ab...steht auch in meinem link (müßte man halt mal lesen)


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2014)

Danke für die Info.
Bin nur mobil unterwegs, daher hab ich den link ehrlich gesagt, nicht angeklickt.

Grüße


----------



## duc-mo (10. November 2014)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Hi duc-mo,
> hast du evtl. eine gute Adresse für die SKF-Lager ?



Ich hab meine Lager von ebay und Brewitz, aber es gibt ja noch tausend andere Shops für Kugellager... 
In Summe gut 80€ für die SKF Lager, aber ein mittleres Preissegment (zu dem ich normalerweise tendiere) gibts bei Kugellagern ja leider nicht... Und der Chinaware für 20-30€ habe ich irgendwie nicht über den Weg getraut. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man für die "original" Radon Lager auch 60€ zahlt, dann find ich die 80€ für SKF fair...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emek (11. November 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Stk-SKF-Ri...pt=Wälz_Kugel_Rollenlager&hash=item417ea161d7

Oder hier....


----------



## siebenacht (11. November 2014)

@ filiale
Danke für Deinen Bericht zum Lagerfettbefüllen. Werde ich dann wohl mal im Winter auch machen, vielleicht halten dann die Lager mal länger als eine Saison, insbesondere das kleine Lager Sitzstrebe/Wippe.
Gruß 78


----------



## filiale (11. November 2014)

es lohnt sich, doppelschwör...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. November 2014)

> Das Problem liegt vermutlich darin, dass alle Kugellager für mehr oder weniger hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt sind und dabei "überflüssiges" Fett aus dem Lager herrausgeschleudert werden würde. Die Hersteller füllen deshalb vermutlich wirklich nur soviel ein wie bei Nenndrehzahl auch drin bleibt...
> Am Hinterbau gibt es dagegen nur Winkelbewegungen von ein paar Grad, dafür sind die Stoßbelastungen und Schmutzeinwirkungen enorm...
> Solang es für diese Art der Beanspruchung keine mehrfach gedichteten Rillenlager gibt, müssen wir uns wohl damit abfinden, dass man vor dem Einbau noch mal ran muss...



Genauso ist das.
Ist ja auch kein Akt.
80€ für die paar Lager kann ich jetzt zwar nicht nachvollzeihen, aber gut.
Ich nutze wahlweise SKF, FAG oder auch Ibu. Alles problemlos, solange fettgefüllt.
Mit Fettpackung überleben die Lager bei mir i.d.R. die Rahmen.
Gilt für Steuersätze wie auch für Hinterbaulager usw.
(je nach Dimensionierung des Lagers, die Hauptlager beim Slide/Swoop sind z.B. sehr robust)


----------



## duc-mo (13. November 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> 80€ für die paar Lager kann ich jetzt zwar nicht nachvollzeihen, aber gut.
> Ich nutze wahlweise SKF, FAG oder auch Ibu.



Ich hab oben meine Bezugsquellen genannt und in Summe sind das leider knapp 80€ gewesen. Wenn du eine günstigere Bezugsquelle hast, immer her damit!!! Das nächste Fully kommt bestimmt... 

Die sechs kleinen Lager im Hortlink und in der Sitzstrebe haben ein Sondermaß mit 8x16x5. Entsprechend waren die nicht "an jeder Ecke" günstig und in Markenqualität zu bekommen. Gerade diese Lager waren bei mir aber zum Teil völlig fertig. Deshalb wollte ich gerade da nicht auf Chinaware zurückgreifen.
Die vier Hauptlager sind von der Dimension sinnvoller und haben ein Standardmaß mit 15x28x7. Entsprechen waren die im Vergleich relativ günstig. Vom Zustand waren die bei mir auch etwas besser, aber auch schon deutlich eingefahren bzw ausgeschlagen...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. November 2014)

Ja, die kleinen Lager sind auf Grund der Dimensionierung eher fällig.
Ich habe zu dem Thema insgesamt die selben Ansichten wie du.

Ich wollte dich mit den Preisen gar nicht angreifen. Sorry, wenn es so rübergekommen ist.
Ich hab nur die SKF Preise nicht auswendig im Kopf, kaufe zudem nie einzelne Lager (weil im 10er Packoder sonstwas einfach günstiger und irgendwann braucht man die anderen dann sowieso).
Ich hab aus der Erinnerung nicht so viel gezahlt.

(Die 8x16x5 bekommt man in diversen shops selbst wenn man sie teuer einzeln kauft im Netz für 6,50 Euro. Je nach dem wie freundlich einem der örtliche Kugellagerhändler ist, bekommt man die zu dem Preis auch dort.http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=11062061
Die 61902 kosten teuer einzeln gekauft 8 Euro. http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=11062061
Macht also 71 Euro bei Einzelkauf. Kauft man gleich ein Dutzen kleine und 10 große oder sowas, kriegt man den Satz SKF auch für 60 Euro.)


----------



## duc-mo (13. November 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> (Die 8x16x5 bekommt man in diversen shops selbst wenn man sie teuer einzeln kauft im Netz für 6,50 Euro. Je nach dem wie freundlich einem der örtliche Kugellagerhändler ist, bekommt man die zu dem Preis auch dort.http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=11062061
> Die 61902 kosten teuer einzeln gekauft 8 Euro. http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=11062061
> Macht also 71 Euro bei Einzelkauf. Kauft man gleich ein Dutzen kleine und 10 große oder sowas, kriegt man den Satz SKF auch für 60 Euro.)



Ist wie bei Loriot, wenn man 10.000stk. kauft wird's sogar noch billiger... 

Ich persönlich habe mir oft genug irgendwas "auf Lager" gelegt und hab es dann doch nie wieder gebraucht oder später hats dann doch nicht mehr gepaßt... Insofern bestelle ich so spezielle Teile immer stückgenau... Aber danke für den Tipp, zwei Satz im Netz bestellen und einen direkt weiter verkaufen, wäre vielleicht eine gute Lösung gewesen, da habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht...

Ich dachte nur, es gibt vielleicht irgendwo noch einen supergünstigen Shop, den ich nicht gefunden hab...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. November 2014)

> Ich persönlich habe mir oft genug irgendwas "auf Lager" gelegt und hab es dann doch nie wieder gebraucht oder später hats dann doch nicht mehr gepaßt...



Ich schraube nicht nur an Fahrrädern....im Materiallager ist bei mir noch nix schlecht geworden.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (14. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe aufgrund der Empfehlungen hier auch mal die lager aufgeschraubt, um diese zu fetten. War alles trocken und höchste Eisenbahn. Habe Titan-Fett verwendet (weiß und zäh, stand extra drauf für Fahrräder/lagerschmierung). Military Greas PM 600 war mir zu weing fest, Hoffe, ich habe mich richtig entschieden.

Nun zu eigentlich: Das Wiederenidrehen der Schrauben ist enorm komplex. Ich schaffe das irgendwie nur im 100. Anlauf - also mit Glück. Problem ist wohl, dass ich die beiden Bohrungen/Gewinde nicht deckungsgleich übereinander bekomme. Man kann ja auch kaum auf Sicht kontrollieren und das Zurechtdrücken fällt auch sehr schwer. Aktuell beiße ich mir am Eindrehen der Schraube an der Wippe/Sitzstrebe die Zähne aus. Sie greift einfach nicht. Hat jemad Tips für mich?

Danke und Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (14. November 2014)

Hast du alte Schraubensicherung entfernt?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (14. November 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Hast du alte Schraubensicherung entfernt?


 Gab keine - alles blitzeblank. Habe aber selbst mittelfeste draufgemacht.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (14. November 2014)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe aufgrund der Empfehlungen hier auch mal die lager aufgeschraubt, um diese zu fetten. War alles trocken und höchste Eisenbahn. Habe Titan-Fett verwendet (weiß und zäh, stand extra drauf für Fahrräder/lagerschmierung). Military Greas PM 600 war mir zu weing fest, Hoffe, ich habe mich richtig entschieden.
> 
> ...




Keiner mit einem Tipp?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (14. November 2014)

> Man kann ja auch kaum auf Sicht kontrollieren und das Zurechtdrücken fällt auch sehr schwer. Aktuell beiße ich mir am Eindrehen der Schraube an der Wippe/Sitzstrebe die Zähne aus.



Bei meinem Swoop fluppte das gut. Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatten wir beim 160er Slide meines Kumpels auch erst gefummelt.
Am Ende hat dann einer Mutterseitig mit nem konischen Dorn zentriert und der andere von der anderen Seite die Schraube nachgeschoben.
So ging es am Ende glaube ich sehr gut.


----------



## filiale (15. November 2014)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe aufgrund der Empfehlungen hier auch mal die lager aufgeschraubt, um diese zu fetten. War alles trocken und höchste Eisenbahn. Habe Titan-Fett verwendet (weiß und zäh, stand extra drauf für Fahrräder/lagerschmierung). Military Greas PM 600 war mir zu weing fest, Hoffe, ich habe mich richtig entschieden.
> 
> ...



Beim Fett ist nur wichtig das möglichst wenig Lithiumseife drin ist denn diese läßt sich erfahrungsgemäß (selbst getestet) leicht wegwaschen. Das darf beim Putzen natürlich nicht passieren. Die Farbe ist egal. Je zäher desto wenig Seife drin. Die Lager in diesem Bereich bewegen sich allerdings immer nur ein paar Grad vor und zurück, d.h. die Kugeln bewegen sich immer auf dem gleichen Stück. Dadurch wird im Laufe der Zeit das Fett an diesen Stellen verdrängt. Daher sollte das Fett nicht zu zäh sein sonst sind diese Stellen irgendwann zu wenig geschmiert.

Das Eindrehen ist so ne Sache. Ich würde *alle* Schrauben der Wippe erstmal *nur 1-2 Umdrehungen* eindrehen damit die Wippe so locker sitzt daß man noch ein paar Zehntel Spiel zum Korrigieren hat.


----------



## sgclimber (15. November 2014)

Hat das Slide 160 Carbon eigentlich die selben Lager wie das Slide 150 (6x 688 2RS + 4x 6902 2RS)? Oder sind das andere Lager? Hab dazu nirgendwo eine genaue Aussage gefunden... Wäre schön wenn mir jemand die Lagergrößen vom 160 Carbon sagen könnte! 

Vielen Dank!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. November 2014)

Aus der Erinnerung würd ich sagen, ja. Das 160er hatte glaube ich die gleichen Lager wie mein 175er Swoop.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (16. November 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Beim Fett ist nur wichtig das möglichst wenig Lithiumseife drin ist denn diese läßt sich erfahrungsgemäß (selbst getestet) leicht wegwaschen. Das darf beim Putzen natürlich nicht passieren. Die Farbe ist egal. Je zäher desto wenig Seife drin. Die Lager in diesem Bereich bewegen sich allerdings immer nur ein paar Grad vor und zurück, d.h. die Kugeln bewegen sich immer auf dem gleichen Stück. Dadurch wird im Laufe der Zeit das Fett an diesen Stellen verdrängt. Daher sollte das Fett nicht zu zäh sein sonst sind diese Stellen irgendwann zu wenig geschmiert.
> 
> Das Eindrehen ist so ne Sache. Ich würde *alle* Schrauben der Wippe erstmal *nur 1-2 Umdrehungen* eindrehen damit die Wippe so locker sitzt daß man noch ein paar Zehntel Spiel zum Korrigieren hat.



Danke! Werde die nochmal öffnen. Irgendwie klackert es jetzt nämlich einmal bei jedem Einfedern. Ist glaub ich kein gutes Zeichen...


----------



## filiale (16. November 2014)

Dann nochmal die Schrauben lösen und in einer anderen Reihenfolge wieder anziehen. Eventuell ist es irgendwo verspannt.


----------



## sgclimber (17. November 2014)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Hat das Slide 160 Carbon eigentlich die selben Lager wie das Slide 150 (6x 688 2RS + 4x 6902 2RS)? Oder sind das andere Lager? Hab dazu nirgendwo eine genaue Aussage gefunden... Wäre schön wenn mir jemand die Lagergrößen vom 160 Carbon sagen könnte!
> 
> Vielen Dank!
> Gruß Stefan


 


MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Aus der Erinnerung würd ich sagen, ja. Das 160er hatte glaube ich die gleichen Lager wie mein 175er Swoop.


 
Vieleicht kann @BODOPROBST etwas dazu sagen? Aus der "Erinnerung" ist etwas wage... Ich will ein paar Markenlager besorgen, und wenn es dann doch nicht die selben wie beim Slide 150 sind wär es etwas blöd...

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (17. November 2014)

> Aus der "Erinnerung" ist etwas wage...



Mit mehr kann ich leider nicht dienen. Hab die am Rad eine Kumpels nur aufgemacht und gefettet, ich habe die aber nicht vermessen und es mir nicht aufgeschrieben.
Bodo wird sich sicher bald melden.


----------



## duc-mo (17. November 2014)

Was hindert dich daran den Hinterbau zu demontieren, die Lager selbst aus zu messen und Neue zu bestellen? 
In der Regel dauert der Versand ja keine Ewigkeit... Und wenn du aktuell noch nicht aufs Bike verzichten willst, kannst du ja noch ein paar Wochen warten...


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. November 2014)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann @BODOPROBST etwas dazu sagen? Aus der "Erinnerung" ist etwas wage... Ich will ein paar Markenlager besorgen, und wenn es dann doch nicht die selben wie beim Slide 150 sind wär es etwas blöd...
> 
> Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße
> Stefan


Das Carbon hat Andere Lager als die Alu Bikes wir bereiten grade eine Aufstellung vor. Gruß Bdo


----------



## sgclimber (17. November 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was hindert dich daran den Hinterbau zu demontieren, die Lager selbst aus zu messen und Neue zu bestellen?
> In der Regel dauert der Versand ja keine Ewigkeit... Und wenn du aktuell noch nicht aufs Bike verzichten willst, kannst du ja noch ein paar Wochen warten...


 
Ganz einfach, ich hab kein Slide Carbon sondern ein 150er... ;-) Das Carbon gehört einem Freund. Ich will aber für beide Räder die Lager besorgen. Klar, im Zweifel demontieren und schauen. Aber wenn man den doppelten Aufwand spart wärs auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. November 2014)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ich hab kein Slide Carbon sondern ein 150er... ;-) Das Carbon gehört einem Freund. Ich will aber für beide Räder die Lager besorgen. Klar, im Zweifel demontieren und schauen. Aber wenn man den doppelten Aufwand spart wärs auch nicht verkehrt.


Hier schon mal die Lager Slide Carbon Hauptlager 26x10x8 4x  Sitzs. Hebel 19x8x6  2x  Horst Link
16x8x5 4x ist gleich zu den Alus.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## sgclimber (17. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hier schon mal die Lager Slide Carbon Hauptlager 26x10x8 4x  Sitzs. Hebel 19x8x6  2x  Horst Link
> 16x8x5 4x ist gleich zu den Alus.   Gruß Bodo


 
Super, vielen Dank!

Sollten dann also folgende Lager sein:

Slide Carbon
6000 2RS 4x
698 2RS 2x
688 2RS 4x

Slide 150
6902 2RS 4x
688 2RS 6x

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Carbon hat Andere Lager als die Alu Bikes wir bereiten grade eine Aufstellung vor. Gruß Bdo



Wiedermal Top Leistung von Radon 
Frag mal bei Specialized & Co ob man sone Auflistung haben könnte, ich glaube die zucken dann höchstens mal mit den Schultern !


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. November 2014)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank!
> 
> Sollten dann also folgende Lager sein:
> 
> ...


Richtig !!	Gruß Bodo


----------



## lepo (1. Februar 2015)

ich grab das hier nochmal aus,ich würde gern mal wissen wie ihr mehr fett in die lager bekommt,damit sie besser halten???


----------



## Derivator22 (1. Februar 2015)

Cutter/ Teppichmesser nehmen -> Plastikscheibchen aushebeln -> Fett rein (z.B. Galli Kugellagerfett; das zähe) -> Dichtungsscheibchen wieder rein


----------



## lepo (1. Februar 2015)

Ihr drückt das fett dann quasi nur rein .  Hab hier hochfestes fett für kugellager,das sollte ja passen


----------



## Xillber (1. Februar 2015)

Sind die Lager dann noch dicht wenn man die Plastikscheiben draußen hate.


----------



## Derivator22 (1. Februar 2015)

100% dicht sind die nie, aber genau so dicht wie zuvor gehe ich davon aus. Positiv begünstigend natürlich: das Fett! Wichtig hier: Lager drehen kaum und bewegen sich kaum -> ergo: zähes Fett.


----------



## Xillber (1. Februar 2015)

Habe noch Keramik-Fett das Sprite ich mal rein mit einer spritze müsste gehen. Oder doch lieber auseinander bauen und noch reinigen. Habe nämlich ein knacksen bei treten und kommt vom hinterbau. Bike ist 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## enno112 (1. Februar 2015)

Xillber schrieb:


> Habe noch Keramik-Fett das Sprite ich mal rein mit einer spritze müsste gehen. Oder doch lieber auseinander bauen und noch reinigen. Habe nämlich ein knacksen bei treten und kommt vom hinterbau. Bike ist 4 Jahre alt.



Also ich würde, wenn ich es eh auseinander habe erst reinigen,entfetten (altes Fett entfernen), trocknen und dann frisches Fett rein machen!

Viel mehr würde mich interessieren wie ihr die Lager aus dem Hinterbau sauber raus und wieder rein bekommen habt?
Bei mir hab ich die Lager ohne Lagerwerkzeug gar nicht erst raus bekommen.
Daher werde ich mir für mein Slide 150 neue SKF-Lager kaufen und meine Werkstatt damit beauftragen.
Falle eh erstmal langfristiger aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (1. Februar 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Viel mehr würde mich interessieren wie ihr die Lager aus dem Hinterbau sauber raus und wieder rein bekommen habt?
> Bei mir hab ich die Lager ohne Lagerwerkzeug gar nicht erst raus bekommen.
> Daher werde ich mir für mein Slide 150 neue SKF-Lager kaufen und meine Werkstatt damit beauftragen.
> Falle eh erstmal langfristiger aus...



Auspressen wird ohne spezielles Werkzeug wahrscheinlich echt schwer. Um die neuen einzupressen kann man sich recht gut selbst ein Werkzeug mit Gewindestange, Muttern und Unterlegscheiben basteln.


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2015)

Xillber schrieb:


> Sind die Lager dann noch dicht wenn man die Plastikscheiben draußen hate.



Die sind eh nie dicht und ab Werk habe alle zu wenig Fett weil sie fürs 360° drehen ausgelegt sind und nicht wie beim Bike nur für wenige Grad. Daher sollte da mehr Fett rein (das dichtet auch gegen Feuchtigkeit). Zähes Fett mit wenig Lithiumseife. Bootsfett oder so Zeugs ist prima. Vorher natürlich alles sauber machen. Wenn das einmal gemacht ist haste jahrelang Ruhe. Es gehen auch die teuren SKF Lager kaputt wegen zu wenig Fett. Daher sollten auch diese vor dem Einbau ne ordentliche Packung Fett bekommen.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Februar 2015)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Auspressen wird ohne spezielles Werkzeug wahrscheinlich echt schwer. Um die neuen einzupressen kann man sich recht gut selbst ein Werkzeug mit Gewindestange, Muttern und Unterlegscheiben basteln.



Das "spezielle" Werkzeug nennt sich Stecknuss!!!
Ein 24er Lager presst man in eine 24er Stecknuss, das geht genauso einfach wie das Einpressen mit dem von dir genannten Werkzeug. Aber eins sollte klar sein. Wenn man die Lager einmal ausgepresst hat, dann sind sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit hinüber, weil man beim Auspressen ja nicht am äußeren Ring ansetzen kann... So geht die Kraft komplett auf die Kugeln!


----------



## bik3rid3r (2. Februar 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das "spezielle" Werkzeug nennt sich Stecknuss!!!
> Ein 24er Lager presst man in eine 24er Stecknuss, das geht genauso einfach wie das Einpressen mit dem von dir genannten Werkzeug. Aber eins sollte klar sein. Wenn man die Lager einmal ausgepresst hat, dann sind sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit hinüber, weil man beim Auspressen ja nicht am äußeren Ring ansetzen kann... So geht die Kraft komplett auf die Kugeln!



Gute Idee, darauf kam ich gar nicht.
Nur wie soll das am Hauptlager funktionieren? Da braucht es meines Erachtens schon nen Treiber und Hammer.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Februar 2015)

Funktioniert da genauso, was sollte dem den entgegen sprechen?


----------



## Derivator22 (2. Februar 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das "spezielle" Werkzeug nennt sich Stecknuss!!!
> Ein 24er Lager presst man in eine 24er Stecknuss, das geht genauso einfach wie das Einpressen mit dem von dir genannten Werkzeug. Aber eins sollte klar sein. Wenn man die Lager einmal ausgepresst hat, dann sind sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit hinüber, weil man beim Auspressen ja nicht am äußeren Ring ansetzen kann... So geht die Kraft komplett auf die Kugeln!



Klingt interessant! Könntest du das bitte einmal näher beschreiben, da ich es glaube ich noch nicht komplett verstanden habe, aber auch meine Lager wechseln möchte.
Danke schon einmal im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (2. Februar 2015)

Dieser Netzfund beschreibt das Prinzip ganz gut:





Wenn das Lager einen Außendurchmesser von z.B. 24mm hat, dann plaziert man oben eine Nuss mit 24mm Schlüsselweite. 
Ob man eine Nuss um Austreiben nimmt oder einfach eine Gewindestange mit passender Unterlegscheibe bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 

Beim Einpressen nehme ich eine Nuss die einen Außendurchmesser von 24mm hat. Fertig!


----------



## karlderkahle (22. April 2015)

Eine Frage: Ich bin gerade dabei bei meinem Slide 150 die Lager am Hinterbau zu wechseln. Bei den Lagern der Schwinge hat das soweit ganz gut funktioniert, zu den Lagern beim Horstlink stellt sich nun aber die Frage, ob es da in der Mitte einen Steg gibt. Brauche ich da einen Innenabzieher, oder kann ich einfach beide Lage in eine Richtung auspressen?
Grüße, P.


----------



## bik3rid3r (22. April 2015)

Hab dunkel in Erinnerung, dass ein Steg zwischen drin ist. Aber ohne Garantie


----------



## duc-mo (23. April 2015)

Beim 140er war kein Steg vorhanden.
Schau dir die Lager mal genau an, wenn zwischen den beiden Lagern ein Spalt ist, dann braucht es nen Innenabzieher.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. April 2015)

Beim Swoop 175 ist auch kein Steg zwischen den Lagern.


----------



## Xillber (23. April 2015)

Mein Tipp beim Lager wechsel. Lager in die Gefriertruhe, und die anderen teile in den Backofen bei 80°. dann fallen die Lager von allein fast rein . Bei Ausbau habe ich das teil erwärmt mit nen Heißluftföhn da Alu sich Stärker dehnt wie das Lager gehts auch leichter raus.


----------



## Hike_O (23. April 2015)

Ich habe mir letztens im Baumarkt ein paar Schrauben, Muttern und Unterlegscheiben gekauft um so ein Auspresswerkzeug nachzubauen.
Habe eine M6 und eine M8 Version gekauft und bin unter 5€ geglieben.
Welches Bohrungsmaß haben denn die kleinsten Lager am Slide? Komme ich da mit einer M6 Schraube überhaupt noch durch?

Mal gucken obs funzt.

Normale Lagerbezeichung:
6* 688 2RS
2* 6902 2RS

Bezeichnung von SKF:
628/8-2RS1
61902-2RS1

Korrekt?


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. April 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztens im Baumarkt ein paar Schrauben, Muttern und Unterlegscheiben gekauft um so ein Auspresswerkzeug nachzubauen.
> Habe eine M6 und eine M8 Version gekauft und bin unter 5€ geglieben.
> Welches Bohrungsmaß haben denn die kleinsten Lager am Slide? Komme ich da mit einer M6 Schraube überhaupt noch durch?


Geht auch M8 Außendurchmesser ist 16mm. Gruß Bodo


----------



## volli40 (25. Juni 2016)

Hi,
suche Schraube fürs Hauptlager vom Slide 9.0 150mm von 2013.


----------



## Derivator22 (26. Juni 2016)

volli40 schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche Schraube fürs Hauptlager vom Slide 9.0 150mm von 2013.



Schau mal hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/lagersaetze-4298


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volli40 (26. Juni 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/lagersaetze-4298


Hi,
Danke für die Antwort, aber dort habe ich natürlich schon geschaut, ist aber immer nur ein Lagersatz, und selbst dieser ist z.Zt. nicht lieferbar.
Möglich ist aber das die Schrauben oder Lagersätze von cube auch passen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Benutzer_2015 (26. Juni 2016)

Hab noch eine hier, allerdings V2A, kein Alu.
Ich schreibe dir eine PN.


----------



## volli40 (26. Juni 2016)

Kennt eigentlich jemand die Maße von dem Gewinde, kann es sein das es ein M10x1 ist?


----------



## SuperSKD (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Bei meinem Slide 150 von 2015 waren hinten solche Kunststoffgleitscheiben verbaut (also ähnlich wie U-scheiben). Sind wohl die unteren hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-lager-schraubensatz-horstlink-2-58331/wg_id-4298
Gibt's solche Gleitscheiben auch einzeln zu kaufen? Kennt jemand die Maße?
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße!


----------



## yoger83 (7. Juli 2016)

Moinmi m


Benutzer_2015 schrieb:


> Hab noch eine hier, allerdings V2A, kein Alu.
> Ich schreibe dir eine PN.


Hat die Radon mal als V2A angeboten?


----------



## yoger83 (7. Juli 2016)

Kann man die Schrauben, U-Scheiben und "Spacerlagerscheiben" die bei den Hinterbaulagern verbaut sind eigentlich nur über Radon beziehen oder gibt es die auch irgendwo extern zu erwerben?
Leider sind die bei Bike-Discount, wenn überhaupt, nur im Set mit den Kugellagern erhältlich.


----------



## volli40 (7. Juli 2016)

Cube ist m.M nach Baugleich, bekommste aber auch nur im Set, Radonteile, nur bei HS.


----------



## SuperSKD (7. Juli 2016)

Müsste man mal ausmessen. Bei eBay gibts ja auch Kunststoffscheiben. Kann natürlich sein, dass die etwas andere Gleiteigenschaften haben. Hier sowas z.B. http://www.ebay.de/itm/25-Stuck-ahn...023795?hash=item3ccf2f5673:g:i7EAAOSwfcVUH-8B


----------



## Benutzer_2015 (7. Juli 2016)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Moinmi m
> 
> Hat die Radon mal als V2A angeboten?



Ja. Könnte auch V4A gewesen sein. Auf jeden Fall VA/ Edelstahl.
Die Alu-Fehlkonstruktionen hielten bei mir nie sehr lange... (haben sich gelöst und dann war das Gewinde schnell fritte.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie56 (3. April 2017)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich hänge meine Frage mal an dieses Thema an:

Habt Ihr beim einpressen der Lager Loctite zum einkleben oder Lagerfett benutzt? 
Oder habt Ihr die Lager einfach trocken eingepresst?

Gruß
Stevie


----------



## duc-mo (3. April 2017)

Wenn du da Loctite angibst, dann machst du den Lagerwechsel genau ein Mal... 

Fett reicht!


----------



## stevie56 (3. April 2017)

Hi,

aber nicht mit mittelfestem Loctite. ;-) Hochfest werde ich natürlich nicht verwenden.
Viele schreiben, dass das Lager im Lagersitz wandert wenn man den Lagersitz fettet, deswegen meine Frage.

Gruß


----------



## duc-mo (3. April 2017)

Mach was du willst, ich halte es für einen Fehler.


----------



## stevie56 (3. April 2017)

Versteif dich doch mal nicht so auf das Loctite?!?!, deswegen frag ich ja was ihr gemacht habt.

Fett deklarieren auch viele als Fehler, deswegen suche ich Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Xillber (4. April 2017)

Also zum Thema Loctite, wurde ich auch nehmen wenn die lager im Lagersitz zum viel spiel haben aber nur Mittelfest. Sonst bissel die Lager einfetten !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (4. April 2017)

stevie56 schrieb:


> Versteif dich doch mal nicht so auf das Loctite?!?!, deswegen frag ich ja was ihr gemacht habt.
> 
> Fett deklarieren auch viele als Fehler, deswegen suche ich Erfahrungswerte.


Fett auf den Lagers. ist falsch, Loctite ist ok aber Lagerb. keine Schraubens. mittelfest und nur auf den Lagerflächen. Geht auch besser mit
Lager in den Kühlschrank.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. April 2017)

Übrigens bevor man billig Lager reinmacht sollte man Prüfen ob es nicht besser ist die Lager nach zu fetten. Da gibt es riesen Unters. bei
billig Lagern werden z. B. keine Geschliffenen Kugeln verwendet.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## PikayHoSo (4. April 2017)

Find ich ja super wenn @BODOPROBST sich hier zur Wort meldet, auch wenn er wie immer arg gehetzt klingt ...
Aber vielleicht können sich die Werkstattjungs von @Radon-Bikes ja auch mal äußern?
Bei Loctite gib es ja für Lager das 620/638 und das 641 - wobei mir die 620/638 als Lösung für einmal einbauen nie wieder raus klingen, da die wohl nur noch unter Einsatz einer Lötlampe wieder auszubauen sind. Das 641 ist ja wohl extra für Sachen die öfters wieder demontiert werden müssen - kann das jemand bestätigen (laut Datenblatt ab 150 Grad nur noch 25% Festigkeit)

Aber was machen die Carbon Jungs?

Danke und bis dann!


----------



## duc-mo (4. April 2017)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> ...auch wenn er wie immer arg gehetzt klingt ...



So kann man es auch sagen...


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. April 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> So kann man es auch sagen...


Sorry ist nicht mein Job. mach ich meist so beim Frühstück.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## duc-mo (5. April 2017)

Nur komisch, dass an den Lagern von meinem alten Slide kein Tropfen Loctite zu finden war... Und auch sonst hab ich das noch bei keinem Neurad erlebt, bei dem ich die Lager rausgepresst habe...


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. April 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Nur komisch, dass an den Lagern von meinem alten Slide kein Tropfen Loctite zu finden war... Und auch sonst hab ich das noch bei keinem Neurad erlebt, bei dem ich die Lager rausgepresst habe...


Solte bei neuen Hebel auch nicht sein, nur bei leicht Ausgeschlagen Sitzen empfehlenswert  Gruß Bodo


----------



## stevie56 (6. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

hatte die Lager im Gefrierfach und habe den Lagersitz erwärmt. Die Lager gingen so völlig problemlos rein.
Beim auspressen habe ich das ganze vorher auch erwärmt und die Lager ließen sich super auspressen.
Lager wurden trocken eingepresst ohne Fett oder Loctite oder was auch immer.

Bei den doppelten Lagern am Übergang Sitzstrebe zu Kettenstrebe ist übrigens kein Steg dazwischen. Lager kann man problemlos zu einer Seite auspressen.

@BODOPROBST :
Bei oben genannten doppelten Lagern sind aussen Kunstoffscheiben verbaut, bei mir waren hier zwei defekt. Kann man hier auch Scheiben der gleichen Maße aus Edelstahl verbauen? Dienen die nur als Abstandshalter?
Danke.

Gruß
Stevie


----------



## alex-j (21. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hätte da auch mal ein paar Fragen.

Wann ist ein Lager eigentlich zu wechseln? Beim drehen sind leichte Raststellen zu spüren?

Welches Fett verwendet ihr zum nachfetten der Lager?
(Marke, Typ, Eigenschaft, Zusammensetzung .....) 
Titanfett Hanseline weiß und ziemlich zäh.

Kann dieses Fett einfach hinzugefügt werden? 
In dem Lager befindet sich ja schon etwas Fett.

Was haltet ihr von Hybridlagern. 
Diese haben Stahlringe und Keramik Kugeln anstelle der Stahlkugeln. Gibt es hier einen Vorteil in dieser Situation, im Hinterbau eines MTB? Preis ist mal Nebensache. 
Die Ringe sind ja trotzdem aus Stahl.

Danke und Beste Grüße 
Alex


----------



## filiale (22. April 2017)

alex-j schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich hätte da auch mal ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...



- Lager öffnen (mit einer Nadel den Dichtungsring abhebeln) und reinschauen. Entweder es ist das Sand drin oder Rost, beides verursacht Raststellen.
- Fett = Bootsfett mit geringem Seifenanteil
- Wenn Dreck drin ist, mit Bremsenreiniger Lager sauber ausspülen, dann neu fetten, dabei das Lager komplett vollpressen mit Fett, nicht damit sparen. Das Fett soll Dreck und Feuchtigkeit draußen halten.
- Dichtung wieder drauf, fertig
- Wenn Rost drin ist, Lager tauschen
- Hybridlager sind nur teuer und bringen nix wenn der Lagerring, bestehend aus Stahl, rostet. Dann haken auch die Keramikkugeln.
- Neue Lager immer gleich fetten, dann mußt Du nie Lager tauschen, machen nur die wenigsten weil sie es nicht wissen oder zu faul sind.
- Lager drehen immer nur wenige mm auf der gleichen Stelle. Daher muß mehr Fett rein als Original drin ist weil die Lager eigentlich für hohe Umdrehungen ausgelegt sind und nicht dafür konstruiert sind immer auf der gleichen Stelle rumzunudeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoger83 (23. April 2017)

Ich finde diese Lager sehr interessant: https://www.bike24.de/p1174599.html
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=174583;menu=1000,4,326

"Black Oxide MAX Lager sind korrosionsbeständig und speziell für die Hinterbaulager von Fahrrädern entwickelt worden, wo keine vollen Umdrehungen im Betrieb vorkommen. Diese Lager sind zu 90% mit salzwasserbeständigem "CRC Marine High Pressure Grease" befüllt. Zusätzlich besitzen sie keine Abdeckung oder Einschübe für die Kugeln. Sie können deshalb MAXimal in ihrer Größe und Anzahl ausfallen. Die Laufflächen sind zusätzlich tiefer um mehr laterale Kräfte aufnehmen zu können.
MAX Lager drehen sich nicht so leicht wie herkömmliche Kugellager und sollten für Hinterbau-Drehgelenke und Problembereiche verwendet werden, in denen erhöhter Verschleiß besteht.
Black Oxide Lager haben durch die Aufbringung der Fe3O4 Eisenoxidschicht (Magnetit) eine ähnliche Korrosionsbeständigkeit wie Edelstahl, besitzen aber eine viel höhere Belastungsfähigkeit - es sind die besten Lager die man seinem Hinterbau gönnen kann.

ABEC 3 Lager verwenden Klasse 10 Chrom Stahlkugeln und 52100 High Carbon-Chrom-Legierungs Laufflächen.
Die Präzisionskugeln sind mit einer Abweichung von 10/1000000" rund, was doppelt so rund ist wie der Industriestandard.
Die Legierung der Lagerschalen werden in einem Vakuum Verfahren hergestellt und auf Rockwellhärte R-62 gehärtet. Dannach erfolgt eine Polierung auf Hochglanz für ABEC-3 Präzision und geräuschlosen Betrieb. Der vernietete Stahl Käfig erhöht die Zähigkeit."

Ein kompletter Satz für ein Slide würde 67,-€ kosten.....


----------



## PikayHoSo (23. April 2017)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Black Oxide MAX Lager


Die hatte ich auch schon im Auge, generell die Enduro Bearings klingen alle nicht schlecht - wär mal gut zu hören, ob sie auch taugen ...


----------



## filiale (23. April 2017)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Diese Lager sind zu 90% mit salzwasserbeständigem "CRC Marine High Pressure Grease" befüllt.



Daher sollte man die originalen Lager zu 90% mit Bootsfett (Liqui Moly = https://www.liqui-moly.eu/liquimoly/produktdb.nsf/id/de_25042.html?OpenDocument&land=CH) befüllen, das hat die gleiche Eigenschaft.


----------



## yoger83 (23. April 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Daher sollte man die originalen Lager zu 90% mit Bootsfett (Liqui Moly = https://www.liqui-moly.eu/liquimoly/produktdb.nsf/id/de_25042.html?OpenDocument&land=CH) befüllen, das hat die gleiche Eigenschaft.



Interessant an diesen Lagern ist aber auch die "Vollkugeligkeit". Dadurch sollen die eine höhere Stoßfestigkeit haben. Gerade bei Hinterbaulagern wäre das eine feine Sache.


----------



## filiale (23. April 2017)

Ich denke nicht dass man das beim Fahren spürt (außer im Geldbeutel und in der Psyche), so wie bei vielen Versuchen in Form einer Blindverkostung mit Sterneköchen und Sommeliers, die hochwertige Speisen / Getränke von Discounterware unterscheiden sollten...aber nicht konnten.

Stoßfestigkeit macht zwar Sinn bzgl. Lagerlanglebigkeit, weil diese bei Stößen theoretisch nicht so schnell zerbröseln sollen, auf der anderen Seite habe ich bereits Lager von neuen Rädern in der Hand gehabt die verrostet eingebaut wurden. Es kommt daher auch immer auf den Neuzustand an...müßte man also bestellen und anschauen. Ein zerbröseltes billiges Lager habe ich zwar auch schon gesehen, allerdings war da kein Fett mehr im Lager und es war verrostet...der Rost war die Ursache für das auflösen des Lagers...

Ein billiges gut gefettetes Lager wird genauso gut halten (meine Erfahrung, da ich noch nie ein Lager am Fully getauscht habe da ich das Neurad noch vor dem ersten Einsatz ! zerlege um die Lager zu fetten, was nur sehr wenige Leute machen). Laufleistungen von 12TKm und 30TKm am Fully und nachträgliches inspizieren einzelner Lager haben mir gezeigt, auch die Billigen halten, wenn man sich die Arbeit bereits ganz am Anfang macht. Nur sehen das viele nicht ein ein Neurad zu zerlegen, jeder will ja erstmal fahren. Aber nach 1-2 Jahren müssen sie dennoch zerlegen. Ein nachträglicher Tausch kommt teurer und ist aufwendiger.


----------



## Airigh (24. April 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwas, was man den Lagern gut tun könnte, ohne auch gleich den Hinterbau zu zerlegen? Ausser die regelmässige Reinigung bzw. versuchen, alles soweit abzutrocknen, damit hier nichts rostet oder was auch immer. Wenn ihr die Lager checkt, nehmt ihr den Hinterbau komplett ab oder arbeitet ihr Lager für Lager ab? Bis dato hab ich noch nicht wirklich an meinem Fully herumgeschraubt, ich stehe also noch am Beginn meiner "Schrauberkarriere" ;-)
Ohne Montageständer wird das aber wahrscheinlich sowieso nichts, nehme ich mal an...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2017)

Airigh schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwas, was man den Lagern gut tun könnte, ohne auch gleich den Hinterbau zu zerlegen? Ausser die regelmässige Reinigung bzw. versuchen, alles soweit abzutrocknen, damit hier nichts rostet oder was auch immer.



Also im Prinzip kann man von außen nicht viel machen. HD-Reiniger sollte man vermeiden, damit jagt man sich schneller das fett aus den Lagern. Ansonsten wie du geschrieben hast alles immer gut abtrocknen. Nicht mit Entfetter reinigen und auch nicht immer voll draufhalten auf die Lager dann geht's relativ lange gut. Habe an meinem 2013er Slide so dieses Jahr das erste mal Lager tauschen müssen. Hab sie allerdings auch immer im Frühjahr und Herbst nachgefettet.



Airigh schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Lager checkt, nehmt ihr den Hinterbau komplett ab oder arbeitet ihr Lager für Lager ab?


Beim Nachfetten paarweise da man sonst nicht dran kommt. Beim Austausch hab ichs komplett zerlegt.



Airigh schrieb:


> Ohne Montageständer wird das aber wahrscheinlich sowieso nichts, nehme ich mal an


Theoretisch kann man das Bike auch irgendwie mit Leinen unter die Decke binden oder so, ein Montageständer macht aber mehr Sinn. Kann man aber auch immer mal gut gebrauchen, z.B. auch zum putzen oder so. Musst du mal beim Lidl die Augen offen halten die haben hin und wieder nen ganz brauchbaren für kleines Geld im programm


----------



## Airigh (25. April 2017)

Na dann werd ich mir mal einen Montageständer besorgen müssen ;-) Mehr Werkzeug fürs Rad muss her!

Lässt du für das Nachfetten den Dämpfer drin? Sollte ja wohl nichts dagegensprechen, oder?


----------



## Schelle (27. April 2017)

der Dämpfer kann drin bleiben. Aber die Luft lasse ich zum größten Teil ab. Dadurch läßt sich der Hinterbau leichter beim Zusammenbau bewegen. Gerade beim Horstlink und den Scheiben ist ein wenig Fummelei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (24. Mai 2017)

Sind die Lager vom slide gleich mit denen vom swoop 2013?


----------



## aerofun (21. September 2017)

Hi zusammen,
ich hab mich mal durch diesen aufschlussreichen Thread hier gelesen. Gerade was Fett und Lagergrößen anbelangt 

Hab bei meinem Slide auch den Hinterbau frei gemacht, wegen Knarzgeräusche ausm Sattelrohr Bereich. Ich denk das Problem ist gefunden. Aber eine bescheidene Frage hab ich. ..

Gibt es beim lösen der Wippe zu Hauptrahmen nen Trick? .. die beiden Schrauben sitzen bombig.. ..und ich trau mich schon nimmer fester anzureissen  ... oder können die einfach saumäßig fest sein?

Viele Grüße


----------



## greifswald (21. September 2017)

Drehrichtung beachtet? Falls du die Lager auf jeden Fall tauschen willst, hilft es häufig, die Schraube ordentlich zu erhitzen


----------



## aerofun (21. September 2017)

Gibt es bei den Schrauben an der Wippe ein Rechts- und ein Linksgewinde??  ... ich hatte übernacht schon etwas "Rostlöser" aufgetragen.. ..die Lager wenn nicht wie hier beschrieben schlecht sind, werden die frisch gemacht und bleiben drin.


----------



## greifswald (21. September 2017)

Nein. Bei Radon meines Wissens nicht. Aber da soll sich lieber jmd zu äußern der Ahnung hat.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. September 2017)

greifswald schrieb:


> Nein. Bei Radon meines Wissens nicht. Aber da soll sich lieber jmd zu äußern der Ahnung hat.



Hi,

die Schrauben haben auf beiden Seiten ein Rechtsgewinde.Warum sich die Schraube (auch mit mäßigem Kraftaufwand) nicht lösen lässt, kann och dir aus der Ferne nicht sagen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. September 2017)

aerofun schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich hab mich mal durch diesen aufschlussreichen Thread hier gelesen. Gerade was Fett und Lagergrößen anbelangt
> 
> Hab bei meinem Slide auch den Hinterbau frei gemacht, wegen Knarzgeräusche ausm Sattelrohr Bereich. Ich denk das Problem ist gefunden. Aber eine bescheidene Frage hab ich. ..
> ...



Ich hatte das das gleiche Problem beim ersten Lagertausch. Bei mir war man nicht gerade sparsam mit der Schraubensicherung, daher saßen die bomben Fest. Ich habe die Schraube dann vorsichtig mit dem Heissluftföhn erwärmt so auf 60-80°C in dem Temperaturbereich weicht die Schraubensicherung wieder auf und man kann die Dinger lösen.  ist auf jeden fall ganz normales Rechtsgewinde auf beiden Seiten, also links herum ist lose


----------



## aerofun (22. September 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen 
Habs jetzt nochmal in zusammengebauten Zustand und im Stand ohne Montageständer probiert, nun ham se sich gelöst ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2018)

Hier falls es einen Interessiert, hab mal ein Tutorial erstellt wie man am Hinterbau die Lager wechseln kann
https://hubert-im-netz.blogspot.de/2018/03/aus-der-technikecke-lagertausch-einem.html
Hatte langeweile da ich gerade wegen erneuten Männerschnupfen nicht biken kann


----------



## kallelange (11. September 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Industrielager ich für mein Radon Slide 150 8.0 aus 2017 brauche?

Sind das auch die Radon-Standardlager 2 x 61803 2RS (17x26x5mm) und 6 x 698 2RS (8x19x6mm)?


----------



## aixro (23. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
passen die hier im Thread genannten Lager auch im Slide150 9.0HD aus 2018 (kann auch ein 2017er sein, im Jan 2018 gekauft)? Oder sind da andere Größen verbaut?
2 Lager "rubbeln" etwas heftig, da tausche ich lieber jetzt mal alle aus, mit ausreichend Fett und habe dann hoffentlich Ruhe.


----------



## aixro (2. Februar 2019)

ok, ich versuche Sie auszubauen und zu messen, hatte die Hoffnung, ich könnte direkt tauschen, wird wohl etwas Zeit dazwischen sein...


----------



## RidingRaw (12. Februar 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen,

*Thema: Horstlink Spacer an der Kettenstrebe* (4 Plastik Ringe - Slide 150 10.0 von 2016)
Mir sind 3/4 eingerissen, bzw. zerrissen und ich bin auf der Suche nach Ersatz.
Mit ihrer Breite von 1,1mm an der dicksten Stelle ein Hauch von nichts, aber es scheint mir als würde sie Radon nur über die (Cube)Lager-Pakete vertreiben. Kann mir hier jemand mit Link weiterhelfen?

Vom Gefühl her sollten es die Folgenden sein:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-lagerset-ams-110-130-150-horstlink-85555
Laut Beschreibung allerdings nicht. Auch die Einkerbung ringsum ist nicht zu erkennen...

Und dann gäbe es auch Edelstahl-Varianten die laut Beschreibung für Radon Slide ab 2010 passen...sehen mir aber zu Dick aus:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schraubensatz-horstlink-56999
Die entsprechen wohl eher den Lagern oberen Ende des Hinterbau-Dreiecks, dort sind die Spacer in doppelter Stärke und man benötigt nur 2....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2019)

RidingRaw schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> *Thema: Horstlink Spacer an der Kettenstrebe* (4 Plastik Ringe - Slide 150 10.0 von 2016)
> Mir sind 3/4 eingerissen, bzw. zerrissen und ich bin auf der Suche nach Ersatz.
> ...



Schuch mal bei Google nach Teflon oder PTFE Unterlegscheiben, von der Grösse her könnten M6 Standardscheiben vielleicht gehen, je nachdem vielleicht bisschen nacharbeiten is ja Kunststoff dürfte einfach gehen. Dann musst du kein Bolzenset kaufen


----------



## RidingRaw (13. Februar 2019)

Danke, guter Vorschlag! 
Kurzes Überfliegen Zeigt: bei M8 passt der Innendurchmesser, aber der Außendurchmesser weicht ab. Radon Spacer: 13,6mm / Standardscheibe: 16mm. 3x im Durchmesser nacharbeiten ist natürlich eher unschön 
Zudem sind sie mit 1mm Stärke zu bekommen, 1.1mm sollten es sein. Sind die 0.2mm in Summe Vernachlässigbar?

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich auch noch die Frage, welche Relevanz hinter der kleinen Einkerbung (siehe Bild) steckt. Der innere Ring des Lagers passt da entsprechend rein, aber als Fixierung gilt ja eher der Bolzen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2019)

Würds einfach mal probieren. Wenn die 16mm U-Scheibe nicht rausguckt würd ichs so lassen ansonsten rundum nen Millimeter wegfeilen der schneiden, der Außendurchmesser kann normal nicht gross an Relevanz haben.
Die kleine Einkerbung/Absatz kannnormal auch keine grosse Rlevanz haben, einfach mal probieren wie der Hinterbau danach arbeitet ( ohne Dämpfer mal hoch runter ob er damit geschmeidig geht ) 
Alternativ kannst du aber auch mal gezielt beim @Radon-Bikes - Support nachfragen ob es die kleinen Scheibchen irgendwie separat gibt dann bist du 100% sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingRaw (17. Februar 2019)

Ich melde mich hier einfach mal mit meinen Erfahrungen zurück:

Der _Radon-Support_ hat sich 10 Tage nicht gemeldet. Also auf eigene Faust.

Gekauft habe ich letztlich folgendes Set:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-sitzstrebe-horst-link-lager-schraubensatz-10366-630675
Damit habe ich zumindest auch ein paar Lager als Ersatz da _(dachte ich)_.

Die kleinen *Spacer* sind im übrigen *1,5mm stark* und haben einen engen 8mm Sitz (es sind also keine 8.4er wie die meisten M8 Scheiben). Die Ringe aus dem Set haben auch keine Kerben, einfachste Ausführung. Daher war das Einbauen unangenehm.

Zu den Lagern: Es sind überraschender weise Max Bearings! Also mit maximaler Anzahl an Kugeln ohne Führung. Also habe ich die gleich mit Verbaut als "Aufwertung". Das Set für 15€ ist mMn somit gar nicht so verkehrt.

Auspressen der Lager im Schraubstock mit 11er Nuss - Gegenseite 17er Ringschlüssel (ging super gut, ohne beschädigen der Lager) - die alten sind jetzt als Ersatz da.
Einpressen ohne passendes Werkzeug ist kein Spaß, hat am Ende aber doch geklappt. mit Kühltruhe, WD40 und Feingefühl.

Beste Grüße an alle die das Thema in Zukunft ereilen wird.


----------



## duc-mo (18. Februar 2019)

WD40 zum Lagereinbau? Autsch...


----------



## RidingRaw (18. Februar 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> WD40 zum Lagereinbau? Autsch...



Die Passung sitzt so Bombenfest, dass an Loctite und co nicht zu denken war. Auch nach der Gefeiertruhe. Also hab ich WD40 auf die äußeren Ringe geschmiert (nicht gesprüht). War für mich sinniger als dickes Fett, das Wd40 schmiert kurz und verflüchtigt sich dann ohnehin. Ich will ja einen festen Sitz. Evtl wär alkohol bei dem Ansatz auch eine lösung gewesen :-D . Komplett einsprühen würde ich die Lager mit den leichten Dichtungen durch die fettlösende Eigenschaft von Wd40 nicht. Oder hast du einen anderen Grund für das "Autsch" parat?

Achja, ich habe beide Lager von der gleichen Seite eingepresst um mögliche Spanbildung zwischen den Lagern zu vermeiden. Einpaar feine aluflocken schiebt man ohnehin mit.

Gruß, RR


----------



## S-H-A (18. Februar 2019)

RidingRaw schrieb:


> Die Passung sitzt so Bombenfest, dass an Loctite und co nicht zu denken war. Auch nach der Gefeiertruhe. Also hab ich WD40 auf die äußeren Ringe geschmiert (nicht gesprüht). War für mich sinniger als dickes Fett, das Wd40 schmiert kurz und verflüchtigt sich dann ohnehin. Ich will ja einen festen Sitz. Evtl wär alkohol bei dem Ansatz auch eine lösung gewesen :-D . Komplett einsprühen würde ich die Lager mit den leichten Dichtungen durch die fettlösende Eigenschaft von Wd40 nicht. Oder hast du einen anderen Grund für das "Autsch" parat?
> 
> Achja, ich habe beide Lager von der gleichen Seite eingepresst um mögliche Spanbildung zwischen den Lagern zu vermeiden. Einpaar feine aluflocken schiebt man ohnehin mit.
> 
> Gruß, RR



Klingt mir stark nach zu kleinen Lagersitzen. Laufen die Lager jetzt überhaupt noch sanft oder sind die schon verspannt?


----------



## RidingRaw (18. Februar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Klingt mit stark nach zu kleinen Lagersitzen. Laufen die Lager jetzt überhaupt noch sanft oder sind die schon verspannt?



Begründete Vermutung! Bauchgefühl sagt mir das selbe. 
Aber durch das Einpressen sind jetzt eben so kleine, feine Aluspähne durchgeschoben. Der Sitz hat sich durch das härtere Material der Lager also theoretisch leicht geweitet.

Der Hinterbau läuft ohne Dämpfer auch Butterweich bei Raumtemperatur. Im Sommer bei Sonne dehnt sich das Alu mehr als der Stahl, wird sich also nicht verschlechtern. Im Winter bei 0 Grad müsste man mal schauen...denke das ist marginal.


----------



## duc-mo (18. Februar 2019)

RidingRaw schrieb:


> Komplett einsprühen würde ich die Lager mit den leichten Dichtungen durch die fettlösende Eigenschaft von Wd40 nicht. Oder hast du einen anderen Grund für das "Autsch" parat?



Genau das mit den Dichtungen war der Grund, aber das hast du ja wohl anders gemacht. Bisher habe jedes Lager mit Fett eingepresst und die Lager sind bisher auch nicht gewandert... WD40 ist für mich ein reines Putzmittel und ich persönlich nutze das sehr ungern. An Lagern würde ich niemals damit rumhantieren, aber das ist meine Meinung...


----------



## aerofun (18. April 2020)

Hallo an die Auspress-Experten 
bin grad dabei mein Slide HD wieder frisch zu machen. Und beim Hauptlager Kettenstrebe is ja leider nix mit auspressen am Außenring des Lagers. Also einfach Strebe warm machen und raus kloppen. Oder habt Ihr nen Trick?


----------



## duc-mo (18. April 2020)

Beim Einpressen sollte man tunlichst darauf achte über den äußeren Ring zu pressen. Beim Auspressen ist es egal, das Lager kommt doch eh in die Tonne, also mit nem geeigneten Werkzeug auspressen und fertig. "Kloppen" ist in bleiden Richtungen ungeeignet...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2020)

aerofun schrieb:


> Hallo an die Auspress-Experten
> bin grad dabei mein Slide HD wieder frisch zu machen. Und beim Hauptlager Kettenstrebe is ja leider nix mit auspressen am Außenring des Lagers. Also einfach Strebe warm machen und raus kloppen. Oder habt Ihr nen Trick?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1021204



Da ist ein gut ausgestatteter "Ratschenkasten" ganz hilfreich. Die Nüsse darin kann man manchmal gut zum ein/auspressen verwenden. Alternativ kann man sich auch aus Holz oder Kunstoff was basteln was passt. Ich hab das mal für "Hobbyschrauber" versucht zu dokumentieren. https://hubert-im-netz.blogspot.com/2018/03/aus-der-technikecke-lagertausch-einem.html (müsste auch hier im Forum irgendwo sein der Bericht bin aber zu faul zum suchen  )
Mit Föhn zum warm machen klappt das immer ganz gut, da gehen die manchmal wie von alleine rein/raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aerofun (19. April 2020)

Danke für eure Tipps  ... "kloppen" war wohl der falsche Ausdruck ) also alles nur drücken, beim Einbau sowieso. Hey ja, ich kenn den Bericht von dir Hubert, der is Top! Hatte mir den schon mal durchgelesen.
... ich glaub in der aktuellen Lage, werden jetz alle Bikes zu tode gewartet


----------

